# Spicy tomato salad



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

12 plum tomatoes
1 tsp sugar
ground black pepper to taste
1 medium onion sliced
1 red chili thinly sliced
4 tsp lemon juice
4 tsp lime juice
1 tsp fresh grated ginger root
2 tsp light soy sauce
1 tsp chopped corriabder leaves
5 salad onions sliced thin
olive oil

Slice tomatoes and gently toss in a bowl with the sugar and pepper. In a seperate bowl, mix the onion, chilli, lemon and lime juice and grated ginger. Leave stand for 15 min and then combine with tomatoes. Add soy sauce, corriander and salad onion. Drizzle with olive oil.


----------

